# Chicken in a tin (thumbs up to Lidl)



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

Incase anyones interested:

Went to Lidl couple days ago for an offer on pork loin they had. Whilst in their i spotted chicken in white sauce in a tin. Had a look just to see the ingredents and have a laugh at the sh!te i was expecting to see in it, but was very supprised to find its made with 100% chicken breast meat, is a decent protein serving and is not too bad on the carbs side considering its a thick white sauce.

Just had it with some mixed veg and was very very nice :thumbup1:

NUTRITION- per 400g tin

Protein-48g

Carbs-12g

Fat-27g

All for a quid a tin :thumb:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheers Committed...will be checking that out shortly..if only to satisfy curiosity.


----------



## tattoo_wizard (Sep 21, 2009)

asda do a tin of this

its called chunky chicken. Same nutritional values and 88p. Bargain


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good fiind...


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

ye its like wallpaper glue blooming horrible.


----------



## tattoo_wizard (Sep 21, 2009)

i think it tastes just like chicken soup


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

27g fat not good ..... how much is stat?


----------



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

tattoo_wizard said:


> i think it tastes just like chicken soup


Yeah thats the one bruv, hahahaha FAT bits of moist chicken in there tho


----------



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

totalwar said:


> 27g fat not good ..... how much is stat?


Fats good for me mate, aiming for 55% fat intake. 8g saturated tho


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Committed it looks like a radioactive chicken from the Chernobyl plant, what the hell does it taste like as it seems to be covered in some kind of gloopy slime, chicken in a can, more like PUKE IN A CAN!


----------



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Committed it looks like a radioactive chicken from the Chernobyl plant, what the hell does it taste like as it seems to be covered in some kind of gloopy slime, chicken in a can, more like PUKE IN A CAN!


LMFAO Na bro, ive seen that pic before lol... Its nothing like that sh!t.. Thats some whole chicken in a slime from it sweating in there 

My stuff dont look like that, its pieces chopped in a white sauce lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, I googled it but can't find what you're talking about, Is the pound price a special offer or is that the normal price and is it a ring pull job or can opener? I aint shopped at lidl in a bit but everyone seems to rave about their chicken, may have to mosey on down there and see whats cracking.


----------



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

I only been poppin in every now an then for certain bits. Milks cheap, bread, rice, meat offers on all the time, and of course "chicken in white sauce" 

Oh, and its ring-pull. Like that should make a difference, unless ur a cave man??!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds just the job for my nightshifts, that and a bit o bread.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Committed it looks like a radioactive chicken from the Chernobyl plant, what the hell does it taste like as it seems to be covered in some kind of gloopy slime, chicken in a can, more like PUKE IN A CAN!


Thats just made me heave you diiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty bastard !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I see this the other week but its gotta taste like sh1t so i put down the 6 tins i had and just spent the money on chicken fillets

If you need it to be quick and easy go in asda or iceland and get the cook from frozen chicken pieces. Surely thats gotta be much better !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> I see this the other week but its gotta taste like sh1t so i put down the 6 tins i had and just spent the money on chicken fillets
> 
> If you need it to be quick and easy go in *asda or iceland and get the cook from frozen chicken pieces*. Surely thats gotta be much better !!!!


I have tried this stuff and all l could taste was salt mate...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have tried this stuff and all l could taste was salt mate...


Yeah that is the only problem, I found the asda stuff less salty than iceland but i just stick to chicken fillets or if i am out and about i sometimes grab some cooked spicy chicken wings with loads of fat pouring off it, Just cant help it sometimes !!!!!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate, keep it quiet! I shop at lidl/Aldi for my stuff and don't wanna get there to find everythings sold out! lol


----------



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> I see this the other week but its gotta taste like sh1t so i put down the 6 tins i had and just spent the money on chicken fillets
> 
> If you need it to be quick and easy go in asda or iceland and get the cook from frozen chicken pieces. Surely thats gotta be much better !!!!


Mate, i wont saying its a replacement for chicken breast was I.. And i wont saying i needed a quick an easy meal!!! I was happy with the product, thats why i stuck it up on here!! Im on a timed carb diet, with a 55% fat intake, so as a snack with a bit of veg its sound as fu£k for I..

Why ur rambling off on about frozen chicken from iceland i dont know??!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Committed said:


> Mate, i wont saying its a replacement for chicken breast was I.. And i wont saying i needed a quick an easy meal!!! I was happy with the product, thats why i stuck it up on here!! Im on a timed carb diet, with a 55% fat intake, so as a snack with a bit of veg its sound as fu£k for I..
> 
> Why ur rambling off on about frozen chicken from iceland i dont know??!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Becuase he was giving you an alternative....

If you like it then fair enough...


----------

